# Warranty Extension for Intake Manifold Runner Control Motor and PCV Valve



## vwbaseball (Aug 2, 2005)

Happily received notice of this in the mail last week.

For brevity... IMRCM = Intake Manifold Runner Control Motor.

Does anyone know what the specific fault codes are that would lead the dealer to replace the IMRCM and/or PCV valve? What exactly does the dealer need to see?

I've had multiple codes related to the IMRCM: 

P0642
P1098
P2004
P3137
P3138
P3138
P3193

Not sure whether these fault codes alone illuminate the MIL because every time I hook up the vag-com, there are two emissions-related codes -- P0442 and P0456 -- which I know illuminate the MIL.

Typically I record, then clear the codes, then perform the Basic Setting for the IMRCM. At present there are no IMRCM-related faults that show up on a scan. But I'm sure they'll be back.

So I'm just wondering what codes must be present before I make an appointment with the dealer. The dealer wouldn't/couldn't tell me. Arghh!

Please share your experiences. Thx. :thumbup:


----------



## nsol357 (Feb 12, 2000)

Hi there

Reporting in from Canada. I also got this letter from VWoC just today. I had my PCV replaced at Precision Tuning (an independent shop) so I'll probably get the reimbursement for that specifically.

What exactly is the Intake Manifold Runner Control Motor? Is it the same as the Tumble Flap motor? I know I'm getting a code for that for awhile now. If it's the same, I'd like to get it looked at through this warranty.

Too bad they're also not doing the DV, although I already picked up a D revision. Just need warmer weather to try to replace it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

nsol357 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Reporting in from Canada. I also got this letter from VWoC just today. I had my PCV replaced at Precision Tuning (an independent shop) so I'll probably get the reimbursement for that specifically.
> 
> ...


Yes, it the flap motor.


----------



## danman132x (May 7, 2010)

I sent mine in, hoping to get back my 480 some bucks I paid to have the flapper motor replaced. Was throwing a code on my car.


----------



## scottydanger (Sep 1, 2009)

Sent mine the day I got the mailer. Any idea on how to check the status?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

I already installed a catch can for my pcv, and also got this letter, I guess I'm SOL...


----------



## vwbaseball (Aug 2, 2005)

Update.

Got a new intake flap motor today under the extended warranty. 

Otherwise the charge would have been $187 for the part and 5 hours labor.

The day they determined a new motor was needed the car had the following codes:

6 Faults Found:
001110 - EVAP System 
P0456 - 001 - Very Small Leak Detected - MIL ON

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent - MIL ON

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON

000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent

I also provided the service manager with a DTC history printout showing the codes listed in the original post.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmmm. this is probably something I should do when I do the timing belt the second time and have the intake off to clean the valves, eh? 

No warranty for me, blew right past that 120,000 miles, I'm at over 180,000 now....


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

iGen3 said:


> Hmmm. this is probably something I should do when I do the timing belt the second time and have the intake off to clean the valves, eh?
> 
> No warranty for me, blew right past that 120,000 miles, I'm at over 180,000 now....



Do you have any posts or data of maintenance & repairs to get you to 180,000 miles? Would be interesting to have that data.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

xtravbx said:


> Do you have any posts or data of maintenance & repairs to get you to 180,000 miles? Would be interesting to have that data.


If you take care of your FSI and fix the MIL for all the "Important" stuff as it comes up, then it's easy to get a lot of mileage out of them. I'm currently at 168,000 miles and have not done anything to major. 200,000 will warrant a complete teardown if all goes as planned to accommodate for forged rods and some performance goodies. 

But as for major work/maint. 
-Flashed REVO STG 1 at 10K, STG 2 at 15K, STG 2+ at 35K and STG 3 at 110K
-Spark plugs every 40K gapped slightly tighter than out of the box
-Oil/filter every 5K with OE filter and Castrol Syntec 5W-40
-Camshaft/follower replaced at 35K miles
-Went through all the BS PCV issues, so deleted system with a catchcan
-Blew 3 divertor valves before they came out with the new metal piston one(But I run 
EuroJet DV relocate kit)
-Timing belt done at 110,000 along with w. pump and all components
-A/C system replaced at 90K due to compressor failure
-Still on OE clutch and flywheel
-Blew first K03 turbo at 60K miles, blew second at 110K......so replaced the K03 with a 
OE K04, RS4 injectors, upgraded HPFP and rail valve.
-Still have all original lifters, piston rings, valve stem seals(although they seep a 
little). Engine has never been down any farther than the intake cam. 
-Change the gear oil with Mobil1 syn. 75-W90 every 40K, clean the intake valves 
every 40K, clean/reseal injectors every 40K 

Bear in mind I work for VW, so I go a little overboard on some stuff. I get all the TSB info long before it hits here, so I try to keep every part made by VW that is still on my car up to date. But there have not been too many issues to be quite honest that I wouldn't have expected. It's been less troublesome than I thought seeing all the FSI issues we have. But with our engine, a good healthy workout and strict oil changes are key to letting it live a longer life. We constantly see that person who pushes their FSI a little past the oil change recommendations every time and you can tell!! The engine is louder and the head is much more varnished. The car just doesn't feel the same.

I also do compression and leakdown tests every 40K and document everything to make sure all my numbers stay within spec. and that I'll know what each cylinder is doing. It's a lot to keep them healthy if you don't turn wrenches on your own car, but they will last a lot longer and you'll have the peace-of-mind knowing that your car is in perfect health.
-J. Hines


----------



## releger (Dec 5, 2004)

vwbaseball said:


> Update.
> 
> Got a new intake flap motor today under the entended warranty.
> 
> Otherwise the charge would have been $187 for the part and 5 hours labor.


5 hours labor? The tech must have removed the intake manifold. It's good that you didn't have to pay for that yourself! The flap motor on my car was replaced under warranty and the tech did the same. It failed again and I replaced it myself after I was past the extended warranty period. It can be replaced without removing the intake manifold. You need a torx bit with low profile rachet to fit in the available space. There's a good writeup but the pics don't work anymore. Based on my experience, the time estimate in this writeup is accurate: 30 min to 1 hour.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-Runner-Control-motor-(Flap-motor)-with-pics


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> If you take care of your FSI and fix the MIL for all the "Important" stuff as it comes up, then it's easy to get a lot of mileage out of them. I'm currently at 168,000 miles and have not done anything to major. 200,000 will warrant a complete teardown if all goes as planned to accommodate for forged rods and some performance goodies.
> 
> But as for major work/maint.
> -Flashed REVO STG 1 at 10K, STG 2 at 15K, STG 2+ at 35K and STG 3 at 110K
> ...


Thanks for the response. Really doesn't seem too tough to keep the motor happy. I'm pretty DIY about things, and am not too worried.

You do the oil changes every 5k instead of 10k though?

I think I am going to stick with a middle ground of 7500. I drive a lot though, and that adds up!

How is the car in terms of rattles / noises now?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

xtravbx said:


> You do the oil changes every 5k instead of 10k though?
> 
> I think I am going to stick with a middle ground of 7500. I drive a lot though, and that adds up!
> 
> How is the car in terms of rattles / noises now?


Yep........VW recommended every 5K on the vehicles up to 2008, and 10K after 
But I've always done every 5K on my synthetic-oil cars.

As for noises and rattles........I'm not bothered by them. My car is sitting pretty low on coilovers, so the ride comfort, quality and sound are no where near a stock car, so you cannot take that into account with my car.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

jhines_06gli said:


> Yep........VW recommended every 5K on the vehicles up to 2008, and 10K after
> But I've always done every 5K on my synthetic-oil cars.
> 
> As for noises and rattles........I'm not bothered by them. My car is sitting pretty low on coilovers, so the ride comfort, quality and sound are no where near a stock car, so you cannot take that into account with my car.


2006 is 10,000 oci too, 5000 is only the first oil change


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

blackvento36 said:


> 2006 is 10,000 oci too, 5000 is only the first oil change


Dealerships do every 5K on 2006-2008. Trust me, I work at one and that is the way the VW maint. suggestions are laid out to us by VW. Most of the cars we see would be out of oil by 10K if the customer did not top it off on their own(which most don't).


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> Dealerships do every 5K on 2006-2008. Trust me, I work at one and that is the way the VW maint. suggestions are laid out to us by VW. Most of the cars we see would be out of oil by 10K if the customer did not top it off on their own(which most don't).




My FSI does not seem to be an oil drinker like I hear others are. Just lucky I guess.

Maybe 1 quart every 4000 miles.


----------

